
If It Were Up To Me, The iPad Would Have A Touch Sensitive Case  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/26/ipad-touch-sensitive-case/
======
redorb
I hope they got millions for that Blackberry AD at Techcrunch.com/welcome //
the 'skip this ad' button doesn't work in fact it just reloads the ad (chrome
4.)

<on topic> If the device is a good size, why not have a keyboard (touch
keyboard) on the back with a phantom (see thru) screen showing your current
finger position /on the bottom 30% of the screen? ~ sounds far fetched though.

